# Chamois cream..Do you use it?



## dancruz (Mar 17, 2006)

Looking to see what the better brands are for this. Used Belgan Butter but now they are gone....


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I use Paceline Chamois Butt'r, but mostly because it's what the closest shop carries, and is easily available. It usually holds up for a 2.5-3 hr ride, but not much longer. I know a guy who uses diaper cream... says it lasts longer.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Longer rides I do. I like dznuts. Has a nice cooling effect and seems to last long enough.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I bought a tube of Chamois Butt'r when I got myself into mtb'ing 3 years ago. I found that it wasn't really necessary for my purpose on the mtb so aside from the absolute longest efforts, I didn't bother with it. Within the last month, I picked up another bike habit of road riding and I am now using the Butt'r due to seat time. I wasn't having issues but the static position on a road bike versus the dynamic positioning on a mtb, it just seemed smart. The other thing I have ALWAYS done is launder my liners/bib shorts after every ride to eliminate the chance of any irritation that may occur. 

My biggest complaint about Chamois Butt'r is it's so damned expensive!!! I think the tube cost me $20 and the tub is around $40 if I recall. It's been 3 years since I got it so I don't know if Chamois futures have corrected since. :skep:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

d365 said:


> I know a guy who uses diaper cream... says it lasts longer.


Bepanthen

Never used cream until late April, roadie holiday, 5-8hrs in the saddle everyday, after the second day l started using the cream, on the third day l was puttinga bloody good coating on, the fourth day l was putting on with a spatula, the fifth day was good.......l had no more feeling

came home after that and was 2 weeks off any sort of bike, lm slowly coming back


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Nubster said:


> Longer rides I do. I like dznuts. Has a nice cooling effect and seems to last long enough.


Deez Nutz! :lol:

I'll buy this...just because. DZNutz and Oh My Sack! soon to to merge! :lol:



cmg71 said:


> Bepanthen
> 
> Never used cream until late April, roadie holiday, 5-8hrs in the saddle everyday, after the second day l started using the cream, on the third day l was puttinga bloody good coating on, the fourth day l was putting on with a spatula, the fifth day was good.......l had no more feeling
> 
> came home after that and was 2 weeks off any sort of bike, lm slowly coming back


You may borrow my screen name...but just for the day.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh My Sack! said:


> You may borrow my screen name...but just for the day.


actually sack was ok, but my butt........OMFG!!!!!!

I was tempted to look in the mirror (never did though) but figured l looked liked one of those monkeys with a big red butt, l couldnt even walk properly, the others (all roadies) thought it was hilarious.......bastards


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I have, though when I'm wearing good shorts that fit me right, I don't find I need to.

On a tip, I used diaper rash ointment.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I have, though when I'm wearing good shorts that fit me right, I don't find I need to.


That's key...but when planning on spending 7-8 hours on a bike traveling upwards of 100 miles...any little bit of insurance is worth it...especially in that area of the body.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

cmg71 said:


> actually sack was ok, but my butt........OMFG!!!!!!
> 
> I was tempted to look in the mirror (never did though) but figured l looked liked one of those monkeys with a big red butt, l couldnt even walk properly, the others (all roadies) thought it was hilarious.......bastards


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Not usually, but I do when I go on a riding vacation and spend repeated long days on the bike. Another vote for dznuts.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I like dznuts, too. Sometimes I forget to grab it before a long day in the saddle. This past Sunday was one of those days. Got a couple minor saddle sores.

For short, 2-3hr rides, it doesn't matter to me. But when I ramp up the saddle time, it becomes a lot more important.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Diaper cream for mountain rides over two hours. I don't use anything when road riding as I don't move around on the saddle nearly as much and don't get irritation.


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a tube of Chamois Butt'r sitting on my dresser for around 2 years now...think I used it once.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Chamois Butt'r yes...
Mountain Bike > 20 miles
Road Bike > 50 miles


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Still need to try it, did 53 miles on my road bike on sat without issues. Don't know if I need it


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Irritates my skin so no


----------



## WaywardTraveller (Oct 2, 2011)

Rides longer than an hour or so, or if I'm just in the saddle a lot throughout the week. Maybe not so much in cooler weather, but if it's hot absolutely! Skip the expensive ones, diaper cream works very well and I've got a lifetime supply left after getting through three kids! I have been using bodyglide over the past year and am finding it actually works very well, lasting much longer than a lot of creams etc.

Biggest advice is if you're feeling chafed at all down there, get something on sooner than later! It really cuts into your saddle time if you let it go too far and have to heal things up!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

dancruz said:


> Looking to see what the better brands are for this. Used Belgan Butter but now they are gone....


I never use a Chamois so no I don't use the cream. I put the energy into finding saddles that work with my body so I don't need to protect the under carriage in any special way.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Diaper rash cream is what I use but don't use it often.


----------



## KonaHeiHeiHey (Jun 1, 2016)

I have only tried Dznuts. Had to try it for the name alone.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I use Chamois Butt'r Eurostlye on my knees to prevent kneepad chafing. Seems to work well.


----------

